# Allroad grille without plate mount



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Im looking for the cheapest source for a grille without plate mount.
Part # is 8K0853651S1RR

Im ok with used sources if you know of any.

Thank you.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

Your cheapest source would be AudiUSAParts.com for under $391.

I have a brand new plate version grille I'm hoping to trade for plateless before I install it, but I don't see it happening.


----------

